# MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championship



## SoundQ SVT

*MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championship*

MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA and Announce the 3rd Annual 
Unified Finals Car Audio Championships event at the 
Von Braun Center in Huntsville, AL, on 
October 17-18, 2015
Car Audio Competition organizations dBDRA (dB Drag Racing Association), MECA (Mobile Electronics Competition Association) and IASCA (International Autosound Challenge Association) are once again joining forces to produce a unified finals event. The event will be held at the Von Braun Center in Huntsville, AL, during the weekend of October 17-18, 2015. This event will include all competitors from SQ to SPL and will allow for the opportunity to compete in multiple formats all under one roof.
The venue was host to the 2nd Annual Car Audio Championships in 2013 and was liked by many competitors, requesting that we return to the venue. Upon research and consideration of the competitors’ requests, the decision was made to return.
As in years past, the event will feature a “Quiet Zone” for SQ Judging in IASCA and MECA each morning of the event, and plans are under way for the option of Friday night judging of sound quality vehicles. An SQ schedule will be released within the next 30 days.
The SPL competition will take place in the building with ample space to hold more than 100 vehicles. Plans are already under way for an improved floor plan/lane structure to improve traffic flow.
"Many IASCA competitors have stated they really enjoyed the Huntsville venue and in all honesty, we liked it too" said Moe Sabourin, Director of Operations for IASCA "Hotels were located virtually next door to the venue, restaurants were nearby and access to the building from all directions was easy. Plus, the Von Braun Center is a quality building worthy of hosting an event of this caliber; we look forward to returning there in 2015.”
“The dBDRA is thrilled to have finals back in Huntsville again for 2015.” Said dB Drag Racing Association Marketing Director, Celise Harris “The collaborative effort of the organizations is a huge benefit to all of the parties involved. The dBDRA will also offer crossover organization points for competitors to use towards their Finals points requirements. We understand that there are only so many weekends available during the season and we want to include as many participants as possible. The location in Huntsville should offer ample space to accommodate everyone.”
“The MECA club is committed to enhancing the awareness and popularity of car audio sports, for us SQL and SPL, and all car audio and mobile electronics gear, products and services. The venue in Huntsville will be packed with the cream of the crop of car audio competitors from around the USA, Mexico, and Canada. We’ve seen a bump in interest and participation in what we do, and the event in Alabama will cap off a great season for members and fans,” stated MECA Commissioner Steve Stern.


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Subscribed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Stoked on it being in Huntsville again. Only a 30 minute drive for me. 

See ya'll there.


----------



## BowDown

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Great venue as far as everything but noise separation. I heard the demo vehicles will be outside this year. Should help. But us sq guys will still be shutdown once spl starts.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



BowDown said:


> Great venue as far as everything but noise separation. I heard the demo vehicles will be outside this year. Should help. But us sq guys will still be shutdown once spl starts.


yep. my sentiments exactly. great venue as far as look/feel but since all the sq/spl guys are in the same main "room" together, once the SPL guys start, that's it for the sq guys. Even the SQ fellas giving demos in the partitioned hall had to cut demos down because they couldn't override the SPL folks. Literally, it was even tough to hold a conversation. I had to walk outside with some friends just to talk at times. 

Outside of that, I really don't think the venue could be better.


----------



## thefordmccord

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Sweet. It's a longer drive for me, but I love the venue.


----------



## benzc230

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I have to agree with Erin, the look and feel of the venue is nice. But to be in the same room as the SPL guys. It limits the time for judging and for giving demos. I remember the judges were rush to try and complete as many cars before the SPL guys start up. I believe this does not allow the judges time in between each car to rest their ears. I remember getting judged for MECA during the SPL start-up. I was setup in the hallway which you could still here the SPL guys, or you were asked to drive outside to be judged. If you were parked in the hallway, they would not allow you to drive out.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I suppose renting two halls would be too much to ask? 

I have no idea of what or how the layout is.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I suppose renting two halls would be too much to ask?
> 
> I have no idea of what or how the layout is.


There is basically one HUGE building with a hall at the front of it. The main building area had all the SQ/SPL guys together; split down the middle as you enter (SQ to right, SPL to left). In the hall out front, there were around 20 SQ cars. 


Here's a couple pictures I took. This is the main hall, SQ cars only. So, double the space in the picture and you have the main area.
















Here's a picture of the hall out front (taken from stairs looking down). This gives you a good idea of the whole hall space:















It really didn't matter where you were, though. Once the SPL guys started around noon, that was pretty much it for SQ demos/judging.



More photos:
http://medleysmusings.com/2013-car-audio-championships-in-huntsville-al-pictures/


----------



## audiophile25

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I am pretty excited that it will be in Huntsville again. I thought the venue was great but could use a tad more room or better organization.


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Indy in 2012 was like that. It was ridiculous . I'd take a cramped venue with dingy walls with peace and quiet where you can have a conversation and demos over a nice looking building. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

If there is 24 hour access this event should continue for 24 hours to get judging done. SQ Judging to start at Midnight Friday to Noon. SPL to run from Noon to Midnight. Sunday finish up whatever vehicles are left. Avg. is 5-15 minutes for one judge to judge a vehicle for Sq and about 5-10 minutes for an SPL vehicle to pull in and out of a lane for SPL. Based on those average can a lot for the amount of time if any on Sunday.


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

or, designate certain blocks of time, say last 15 minutes of the hour, to spl testing or whatever it is they do. or even split 30m spl and 30m sq for demo purposes. Still have designated SQ judging times in the mornings

At indy anyway, the actual SPL comp portion was never a problem. barely heard that. It's everybody having the desire to go full boar for hours on end.

Or, have separate areas (like last year). Problem solved.


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I liked the location. Noisefloor in the main hall was rough but in the hallway was decent. the fact that the hotel was attached to the venue was awesome.


----------



## BlackHHR

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

We have already secured our rooms next door. Cannot wait to be at finals. Mic, you going to judge SQ in the 3X event?


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I have no plans to be there this year. Work is just too busy


----------



## benzc230

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I hear that Travis is also out this year. No Travis and no Mic, it may get very interesting this year.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Brian will be judging instead of competing this year......lol


----------



## Lycancatt

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I think i'll fly out for this event, I've never been to a finals event besides ca state last year, would love to meet some of you east coast guys and see/hear some great installs.


----------



## JayinMI

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Glad I caught this. When I checked a few weeks ago, they still had it listed as being in Tennessee. I was double checking the dates before we booked our room and saw the change. I know Richard (Papasin) had to cancel his reservations for the hotel in TN. 

Jay


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Ill be there locked and loaded!


----------



## damonryoung

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I have the good intention of showing up to this event again this year... this time as a spectator only.


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I'm booked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I'll be there.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



subterFUSE said:


> I'm booked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Booked as in you are booked for that weekend and cannot go, or you booked the hotel already?


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



SouthSyde said:


> Booked as in you are booked for that weekend and cannot go, or you booked the hotel already?


Yes.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



subterFUSE said:


> Yes.


Still dont get it but, if you are going, I'm looking forward to hearing your car...


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



subterFUSE said:


> I'm booked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sweet! Will be nice to see you again and get some more seat time in the Audi.


-Steve


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



BowDown said:


> I'll be there.



Niiiiice. Hopefully we'll have a good northeast contingent again. 

Is dad coming?


----------



## DLO13

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

ewww. Huntsville! i told myself i would never go back!

I vote Cali for next year!!!


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



captainobvious said:


> Sweet! Will be nice to see you again and get some more seat time in the Audi.
> 
> 
> -Steve



Yeah, I'm booked. See you there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriancp

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Booked the room tonight. This will be the first finals I've been to since 1999 I believe. Greenville, SC


----------



## SoundQ SVT

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Is there a reason why last year's event thread is still stickied at the top of the forum while this thread isn't?


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Looking forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

subscribed


----------



## 2DEEP2

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I'm planning to be there ;-)


----------



## SoundQ SVT

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



2DEEP2 said:


> I'm planning to be there ;-)


With the Contour? Looking forward to seeing you again Anthony.


----------



## 2DEEP2

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

After next weekend we'll know if the "Contour will be there


----------



## KP

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I live here in Huntsville if anyone needs a place to hand wash, power/rta to tune. I do live on a dead end street so it is extremely quiet. I am about 5 miles south of the show.


----------



## audiophile25

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



KP said:


> I live here in Huntsville if anyone needs a place to hand wash, power/rta to tune. I do live on a dead end street so it is extremely quiet. I am about 5 miles south of the show.


I may have to take you up on that offer sir.


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



KP said:


> I live here in Huntsville if anyone needs a place to hand wash, power/rta to tune. I do live on a dead end street so it is extremely quiet. I am about 5 miles south of the show.



I might take you up on a water hose to wash my car. My car is hand-wash only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XSIV SPL

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Subbed.


----------



## Hammer1

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Why are they not doing a west coast finals for SQ this year there is one for SPL


----------



## BowDown

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



Hammer1 said:


> Why are they not doing a west coast finals for SQ this year there is one for SPL


There was fallout last year because of it. People felt that the west coast SQ added too much what if to the SQ end of judging to be able to compare cars weeks apart. What if the judge had a head cold one day and not the other.. what if he had a large breakfast one day.. what if he got a text from his mistress saying she told his wife... all that kind of stuff. So there's a single SQ location this year.


I'll be there for sure!


----------



## Duncanbullet

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



BowDown said:


> There was fallout last year because of it. People felt that the west coast SQ added too much what if to the SQ end of judging to be able to compare cars weeks apart. What if the judge had a head cold one day and not the other.. what if he had a large breakfast one day.. what if he got a text from his mistress saying she told his wife... all that kind of stuff. So there's a single SQ location this year.
> 
> 
> I'll be there for sure!


Bow down, will you be competiting? I have a 2012 fusion build and would love to hear a car the same style as mine!


----------



## BowDown

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



Duncanbullet said:


> Bow down, will you be competiting? I have a 2012 fusion build and would love to hear a car the same style as mine!


Yes sir. IASCA SQC Pro/Am Class. 

Will be awesome to see another fusion there as well.


----------



## Duncanbullet

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



BowDown said:


> Yes sir. IASCA SQC Pro/Am Class.
> 
> Will be awesome to see another fusion there as well.


Wont be there to compete sadly  
didnt get my car done in time to get points

but ill be there with my team!


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

:laugh:

Im booked-see you all there!


----------



## bmxscion

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I thought I read in the rules that active duty military can enter and compete in finals without any other judging.....? Is this true and if so do I have to have an IASCA membership too? I'm trying to get the details worked out so I can attend if I am able to.


----------



## BowDown

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



bmxscion said:


> I thought I read in the rules that active duty military can enter and compete in finals without any other judging.....? Is this true and if so do I have to have an IASCA membership too? I'm trying to get the details worked out so I can attend if I am able to.


Contact Kim @ [email protected] 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmxscion

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I just sent a email to Kim. Thanks.


----------



## audiophile25

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I am now registered. See you guys there!!


----------



## Qmotion

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



I'm booked. I'll be looking forward to putting a face on a lot you guys. Thanks to all that had answers for some of my stupid questions .

This will be my first time attending the nationals so i'm looking forward to being there. 

Special thanks to you Steve for helping me learn what really SQ was suppose to sound like.

Mel


----------



## SoundQ SVT

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

All my registrations are in. Six sets of judges through the car yet again.


----------



## Qmotion

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



SoundQ SVT said:


> All my registrations are in. Six sets of judges through the car yet again.



What all are you registering for? 6 events or you have 6 cars?... lol


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I'm registered. My car will be there. I may or may not be at this point. Anniversary weekend. Bad timing


----------



## Qmotion

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



KP said:


> I live here in Huntsville if anyone needs a place to hand wash, power/rta to tune. I do live on a dead end street so it is extremely quiet. I am about 5 miles south of the show.


I.might have to take you up on that offer also. It will be about a 14 hour drive for me. I'm sure I'll have killed a lot of bugs by the time I get to Alabama. 

Mel


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I'll be there as cheerleader


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

That top really brings out the blue in your eyes Al.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I'm bringin my cd's. Hope to get some seat time in ya'lls cars.


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



ErinH said:


> I'm bringin my cd's. Hope to get some seat time in ya'lls cars.



Better bring some other type of media as a backup. Half these cars have gone away from CD players! #neverthoughtidseetheday


----------



## Qmotion

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Don't worry. I still have a cd player in my car. I took out the 8 track though.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



benny z said:


> Better bring some other type of media as a backup. Half these cars have gone away from CD players! #neverthoughtidseetheday


I got it covered. Phone/iPod/bluetooth... someone's gotta have somethin that's compatible.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Even though I won't be competing, and my car is currently in the middle of an install change, if anyone wants a demo, I'll be happy to offer up some seat time in my car as well.


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I have some changes that was recommended I should make before finals so I hope my life will be kind to me and allow me time to make them. Other than that my room is booked and will be there with bells on.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



Qmotion said:


> What all are you registering for? 6 events or you have 6 cars?... lol


I registered for 4 events, which results in getting judged six times by seven judges.

IASCA Pro/Am INAC
IASCA Pro/Am 3x for 2016
MECA Modified Street (3 judges, one at a time)
MECA SQ2 (2 judges at the same time)


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



ErinH said:


> Even though I won't be competing, and my car is currently in the middle of an install change, if anyone wants a demo, I'll be happy to offer up some seat time in my car as well.



You know I'm in on that. And i'll certainly be wanting to get your ears on my car prior to judging as well.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Absolutely. I'd appreciate getting your feedback and would be happy to offer up any help I can on yours, Steve.


----------



## OGJordan

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Just heard about this. This will be my first Sound event since the 90s. I relocated to Huntsville (well about 20 minutes north of the venue) about a year ago. I have a fully equipped garage at the house (I build full show cars here), as well as a truck and trailer if you're close and have any car problems. If anyone needs anything, a place to work, etc. don't hesitate to shoot me a text or pm. Jeff-662 THREE 21 Seven 222


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

got spousal approval to go last night, despite it being our anniversary weekend.

erinh - would like to take you up on your offer for a demo and also hope to get your ears in my car if you are willing. ...along with anyone else who is willing to give a demo. here in central illinois we have very few car audio dealers, so i rarely get to hear anything nice. excited for the opportunity to audition some equipment.


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I'm always willing to give demos. Mine is one of two black chargers that will be there. Mine is the one without the dash pods, although he (Scott Welch) gives demos as well. I'll be with the other JL cars if we all get to park near each other as we have in the past.


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

cool! i'd love to give a listen. one of my local sq friends is on your team, so hopefully he'll make an introduction.


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



benny z said:


> cool! i'd love to give a listen. one of my local sq friends is on your team, so hopefully he'll make an introduction.


Only team member I can think of in that area is Bob Johan. Good guy. Erin and I got to audition his car in both seats last year.


----------



## BowDown

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Anyone want a Frog demo my Fusion will be open the whole time.


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



pocket5s said:


> Only team member I can think of in that area is Bob Johan. Good guy. Erin and I got to audition his car in both seats last year.


yup-yup. and cool.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



benny z said:


> got spousal approval to go last night, despite it being our anniversary weekend.
> 
> erinh - would like to take you up on your offer for a demo and also hope to get your ears in my car if you are willing. ...along with anyone else who is willing to give a demo. here in central illinois we have very few car audio dealers, so i rarely get to hear anything nice. excited for the opportunity to audition some equipment.


For sure. I managed to get it playing last weekend and should be good to go for demos. The setup will change over the winter but not much.


----------



## Duncanbullet

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Erin got his center sub working....


----------



## SoundQ SVT

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



pocket5s said:


> Only team member I can think of in that area is Bob Johan. Good guy. Erin and I got to audition his car in both seats last year.


Yes, yes, it's me. I tried to tell Ben he wouldn't enjoy the show... It's a waste of time... He should spend the weekend with his wife.... Dude just won't listen. ;-)

And you guys need to listen again... I think it is better than last year.


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



SoundQ SVT said:


> Yes, yes, it's me. I tried to tell Ben he wouldn't enjoy the show... It's a waste of time... He should spend the weekend with his wife.... Dude just won't listen. ;-)
> 
> And you guys need to listen again... I think it is better than last year.



I'll be sure to come see you and check it out this year 


-Steve


----------



## Primalgeek

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Would there be any interest, or any reason not to, post our DIYMA usernames on our cars?


----------



## adriancp

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I like that idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin K

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



Primalgeek said:


> Would there be any interest, or any reason not to, post our DIYMA usernames on our cars?


for some of us... since they are so creative....it wouldn't matter at much


----------



## Duncanbullet

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

ill just wear a shirt that says "that guy from the forums" lol


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I'm fairly easy to spot also.


...unless I come as my alter-ego


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



BigAl205 said:


> I'll be there as cheerleader


Very easy to spot!


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Guess I could throw on these old plates lol


----------



## tnaudio

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



Primalgeek said:


> Would there be any interest, or any reason not to, post our DIYMA usernames on our cars?


I actually did this last year. But then got put outside so no one saw. But i like the idea.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHHR

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Mine is easy to spot. It is a Black HHR


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

You're assuming we know what an HHR is!


----------



## probillygun

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I'll be there!

2012 Iceburg FJ Cruiser


----------



## tnaudio

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I will be spectating this year. So ill het to listen to a lot of cars. I expect great things.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundQ SVT

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

A message from Steve Stern:



> SQL Competitors for Finals please note a change to the daily schedule. We will begin SQL Sound Quality judging both Saturday and Sunday at 7 AM. We have 52 systems to evaluate, and our judges are willing to start early to get 'er done. For Stock competitors, be there at 7 AM for judging on Saturday. We'll try to get through with Modified on Saturday, and start with Modex at 7 AM on Sunday (projected). SQ2 will be judged on Sunday. Please spread the word.
> Judges are:
> Vinny Taylor
> Matt Roberts
> David Hogan
> Steve Cook - SQ2
> Steve Stern - SQ2


This was clarified to state they want to start judging at 7, so be ready before that if you're in the first class of the day.


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I haven't seen a flyer...how much is admission for spectators?


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

$100. Cash only. Just find the guy with the silver e46.


----------



## probillygun

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



SoundQ SVT said:


> A message from Steve Stern:
> 
> 
> 
> This was clarified to state they want to start judging at 7, so be ready before that if you're in the first class of the day.


Thanks for that info. I havent seen that note anywhere and I'm registered.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



BigAl205 said:


> I haven't seen a flyer...how much is admission for spectators?


Tickets - $10 at the door.

Show Hours:Saturday, October 17, 2015 – 10am – 7pm
Sunday, October 18, 2015 – 10am – 5pm

Show Website: 
www.CarAudioChampionship.com or Facebook www.facebook.com/CarAudioChampionship

Stop in at AudioX in Florence and get a buy one get one free admission coupon.


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Car's all detailed and ready to go! Of course it's got a long way to drive/get dirty on the way. But hey, it looks good tonight! Lol


----------



## probillygun

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

looks great! 

Has anyone seen or heard we arent allowed to spray cleaning products like "Armor all" on our vehicles once inside the Von Braun Center? 

Also, do we need drip pans as they are indicating?


----------



## tnaudio

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Those were the rules last time at this venue. They did finally say you can do armor all inside the car. Just dont hose down your tires and get it all over the floor of the building 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Just do a spot cleaning outside before roll in. And don't use greasy tire shine. Gross.

Definitely need a drip pan.

Also need Less than 1/4 tank of gas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

there is a checklist here - you need to print it/sign it/bring it. note there is also a separate fire marshall policy linked in this which you need to print/sign/bring.

it details the armor all and drip pan details.

http://www.termpro.com/asp/genericchecklist.asp


----------



## SoundQ SVT

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Message from Moe this morning...



> We have just been informed by the company supplying electrical to the Von Braun Center that the cost for electrical on the day of event will go up substantially, so if you need electrical and have not bought it online yet, please do so asap!!!
> Electrical cost online is $50 for the weekend; you can purchase it at this link 2015 Car Audio Championship - Competitor Store .
> If you wait until the event date, it will be $110 for 20 amp service and $130 for 30 amp service, so if you need it, order it before October 12th!


----------



## audiophile25

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Check out MECA's home page. We have assigned parking.


----------



## Qmotion

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

It's getting close. I'm all tuned up and ready to go.

East Coast will be representing!!!!

I'll be parked in stall #39.


----------



## audiophile25

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I am not ready yet, but I will be. I will occupy stall #51.


----------



## adriancp

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I'm looking forward to this coming weekend. First Finals I will be at since they had them in Greenville, SC. (Insert old age comment here). I know it's gonna be a really busy time for everybody but I hope to get to listen to plenty of cars and talk shop with a bunch of you guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I didn't plan on competing this year but I wanted to be able to hang out with my buds inside and also have a chance to get some feedback from friends via demos. I didn't have the funds or points for finals, but I forgot that IASCA has a 3x show for the following season at finals each year so I just signed up for that. $50... not bad... get to park inside and get some feedback for next season.


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Nice! I'm in stall 75 - far end of the hallway.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Yeah, Erin and Ben will likely be next to each other right by the drive in entrance for the hallway.

I am in stall 56, between Mark Eldridge and Brian Mitchell. Nobody is going to even see my shiny red car. Lol.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



SoundQ SVT said:


> Yeah, Erin and Ben will likely be next to each other right by the drive in entrance for the hallway.


That's fine by me. I actually requested to be near an exit since I'll need to drive home each night.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I posted a thread over on CAJ and thought some of this might be a good re-cap on what's been discussed here. So, in advance, forgive the redundancy... but hopefully the newcomers will find it useful.









*Info:*

The MECA/IASCA Sound Quality/SPL championship is being held in Huntsville, AL this year. 
The dates are: October 17-19th.

For more info, check here:
http://www.caraudiochampionship.com/
Press Release - MECA, IASCA, and dBDRA Announce 2015 Finals

Alternatively, you can check MECA's home page:
MECA > Home > New Responsive Home Page​


*Spectators/Parking Info:*

From the website...


> Tickets - $10 at the door.
> 
> Show Hours: Saturday, October 17, 2015 – 10am – 7pm
> Sunday, October 18, 2015 – 10am – 5pm



For parking, there's a parking deck across the street. 
VBC Directions and Parking information

Parking deck will cost $7/day according to the above link. 
You can try to park along the side of the VBCC. I was able to do that as a competitor last time finals was at the VBCC. This will be a YMMV kind of thing, though. Just be prepared to pay to park in case.​


*Random Info:*

Demos:
In my experience, demos are always welcome but keep in mind a lot of people have paid a lot of money to get to finals and may be less OK with someone beating on their system before being judged. So if someone declines a demo, don't get bratty. Just ask if you can come by again later. I know most people will be demo'ing their systems throughout the weekend. I'll do my best to leave my car door open or put a contact number if you want to call/text me for a demo.

If you go to the MECA page above, you'll see a layout posted for parking. That's pretty useful for seeking someone out who's car you want to listen to. 


Food:
There'll be a concession stand open there. The food is actually pretty decent... typical concession type foods. If you want something else, you're going to have to drive a couple miles.


Area:
The VBCC area is super-safe. There's no real 'rough' part of town anywhere around there until you get near the Hospital district and even then, we aren't talking Marcy's projects. 


Hotels:
There's an Embassy Suites physically attached to the VBCC. That's the best solution. But it's relatively expensive. 
There's a couple others nearby. Google is your friend.​


----------



## Qmotion

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Sounds like there will be a lot of stiff competition in the building. I'm just glad you guys aren't in "Rookie" class. That gives me a chance to take home a prize ...lol.

I'll be glad to have a chance to listen to some great systems. I learned a lot monitoring this forum over the last couple years. Looking forward to putting a face on some of the handles. Yall be sure to come by stall 39 and give me some pointers.


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



ErinH said:


> I didn't plan on competing this year but I wanted to be able to hang out with my buds inside and also have a chance to get some feedback from friends via demos. I didn't have the funds or points for finals, but I forgot that IASCA has a 3x show for the following season at finals each year so I just signed up for that. $50... not bad... get to park inside and get some feedback for next season.


Really? Can I enter in that for 2016 judging/points, too?


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Yes. I did.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



subterFUSE said:


> Really? Can I enter in that for 2016 judging/points, too?


yep.

just sign up on the events page.


----------



## benny z

*MECA, IASCA, &amp; dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Champio...*

You actually have to go to the "store" and buy the event to be officially registered - you can sign up on the events page, but that isn't the actual registration. It's so confusing. :/


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

That's right. That's what I meant to say. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



ErinH said:


> I didn't plan on competing this year but I wanted to be able to hang out with my buds inside and also have a chance to get some feedback from friends via demos. I didn't have the funds or points for finals, but I forgot that IASCA has a 3x show for the following season at finals each year so I just signed up for that. $50... not bad... get to park inside and get some feedback for next season.



Good thinkin' 

Will be nice to have you over there bud.


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Yup, I'm doing the INAC and the 3x event as well. Should be a loaded weekend.


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



captainobvious said:


> Yup, I'm doing the INAC and the 3x event as well. Should be a loaded weekend.



Indeed. And you are 2 slots over from me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I'm in stall #30. See you guys there!


----------



## probillygun

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

do we really need to duck tape the gas door?! or just the cap? 

I've seen some documents say "Door" others say "Cap"

I aked Kim with IASCA and she's not sure...

Not a fan of any tape on my paint!


----------



## tnaudio

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Just cap. Dont duct tape paint. We actually just used painters masking taper over door and never heard a word.


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



tnaudio said:


> Just cap. Dont duct tape paint. We actually just used painters masking taper over door and never heard a word.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Ok, well that is great news! thank you!


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I didn't do anything last year, or in 2012. never saw anyone come around to check for that or a drip pan or anyone ask to check my fuel level either. Go figure.

If they were really worried about hazards, especially fire hazards, they wouldn't let most of the SPL vehicles in the building...


----------



## adriancp

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Are the Finals now still like in the good ol' days with manufacturer displays & demo vehicles, industry presence & support?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

No. Those days have been dead for many years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriancp

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Ugh that's sad. Oh well, look forward to meeting a bunch of you guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



tnaudio said:


> Just cap. Dont duct tape paint. We actually just used painters masking taper over door and never heard a word.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Yeah.... whatever they require I am putting blue painters tape underneath so it doesn't gum up the paint. :snobby:


----------



## Qmotion

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



tnaudio said:


> Just cap. Dont duct tape paint. We actually just used painters masking taper over door and never heard a word.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


You would think that if you had a locking fuel door that it shouldn't matter


Mel


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

in the 10+ years Ive competed I have never had a drip pan, altho with my Integra I had to clean up some oil drips when I moved my car to pull out.

and pretty much never observed the 1/4 gas tank rule bc typically the way it works out I have to stop for gas within 60miles of wherever the show is located. 

and I think Only 1 year did I use painters tape over the gas door....and noone ever came around to check....Yet everyone made a huge deal out of the whole production


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Will they check? Probably not. But they list it as a requirement and so we have to prepare as a just in case. I'd rather not be the cause for Moe or Steve to get backlash from the facility. 

The blue painters tape should be fine and shouldn't mess up paint. Just don't get the super cheap stuff as it has a wacky adhesive that sucks. I also picked up a "drip pan" from Home Depot for like 5 bucks- Its fairly flexible and made from black plastic.


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



Qmotion said:


> You would think that if you had a locking fuel door that it shouldn't matter
> 
> 
> Mel


Locking fuel CAP is ok- then no need for tape. But if you dont have a locking cap they require tape covering it...


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

What exactly does tape accomplish?


----------



## Ted J

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



benny z said:


> You're assuming we know what an HHR is!


Okay, the Black HHR will be in stall #8 to make it easier for people!


----------



## Ted J

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



BowDown said:


> Anyone want a Frog demo my Fusion will be open the whole time.


Oh sweet, I'll for surely want to take a listen. I've heard some already and liked them but they were still tweaking on the system to get it tuned up fully so will be neat to hear a fully tuned up setup. Plus might as well listen to cars that are in my same class. I think we are both Pro/Am.

What time are you being judged? I like to listen to people's cars after they get judged.


----------



## Ted J

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



subterFUSE said:


> What exactly does tape accomplish?


I wonder if it's just a rule they came up with to make sure people don't go and loosen a gas cap to release the fumes. I know I know, just trying to come up with something for I don't see it either. But sometimes those fire marshalls are strict but seeing as how if a Great White type burning situation happened their butt is on the line to explain how it happened I suppose I can see why they need to make the rules they make.

The drip pan I can see though.. I guess we will be parking on carpet and if so would hate to have oil stains on it and lets face it, some cars do drip.

I'm having to figure out how much gas to put in the car to make it so I don't have too much gas though. (get 400 to 450 miles per tank) In the past Finals back in like '05 range of time they checked my gas gauge when driving in so going to do my best to have the gas at the correct level or close to it.


----------



## probillygun

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



Ted J said:


> I wonder if it's just a rule they came up with to make sure people don't go and loosen a gas cap to release the fumes. I know I know, just trying to come up with something for I don't see it either. But sometimes those fire marshalls are strict but seeing as how if a Great White type burning situation happened their butt is on the line to explain how it happened I suppose I can see why they need to make the rules they make.
> 
> The drip pan I can see though.. I guess we will be parking on carpet and if so would hate to have oil stains on it and lets face it, some cars do drip.
> 
> I'm having to figure out how much gas to put in the car to make it so I don't have too much gas though. (get 400 to 450 miles per tank) In the past Finals back in like '05 range of time they checked my gas gauge when driving in so going to do my best to have the gas at the correct level or close to it.


The vehicles on the carpet hallway area will be provided with plastic sheeting for underneath them. 

Most of us will be in the "Bigger area" and on the concrete floor and needing drip pans we must bring ourselves.


----------



## probillygun

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

We needed a new cookie sheet anyaways, so I bought my wife a new one and will bring the old one as a drip pan.


----------



## Ted J

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



probillygun said:


> We needed a new cookie sheet anyaways, so I bought my wife a new one and will bring the old one as a drip pan.


Thanks for mentioning that... I saw a cookie sheet can be used so I'll bring an old one along to be used.

Thanks for the info on the carpet in the hallway area and most of us being in the bigger area. I know I am in the bigger area and thankfully got a judging time during the quiet SQ judging time.


----------



## bigbubba

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I went to the MECA site the other day and saw the map that showed the assigned parking locations. I go back today to print it out and can't find it. Did they move it or did I imagine seeing it?


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



bigbubba said:


> I went to the MECA site the other day and saw the map that showed the assigned parking locations. I go back today to print it out and can't find it. Did they move it or did I imagine seeing it?


Hopefully they are changing it. I'm sure I'm not the only one that requested being moved.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I went to the site this morning and noticed the resolution had changed to the point where you could barely make out names/locations.


----------



## OGJordan

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I show at car shows all over the country and every single building (for the last 20 years) from North Carolina to California and everywhere in between has required the 1/4 tank, tape the gas tank. Most require the battery to be disconnected also, so at least they're not doing that


----------



## BlackHHR

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



Ted J said:


> Okay, the Black HHR will be in stall #8 to make it easier for people!


That is correct Ted. Rebecca will be there with her car.


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



OGJordan said:


> I show at car shows all over the country and every single building (for the last 20 years) from North Carolina to California and everywhere in between has required the 1/4 tank, tape the gas tank. Most require the battery to be disconnected also, so at least they're not doing that



My dad used to show his car a lot. I remember that requirement. Imagine a car audio comp with no batteries allowed lol

Some of those spl vehicles have enough batteries and shady wiring to make a venue insurance man scared


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OGJordan

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



ErinH said:


> I posted a thread over on CAJ and thought some of this might be a good re-cap on what's been discussed here. So, in advance, forgive the redundancy... but hopefully the newcomers will find it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Info:*
> 
> The MECA/IASCA Sound Quality/SPL championship is being held in Huntsville, AL this year.
> The dates are: October 17-19th.
> 
> For more info, check here:
> Car Audio Championship
> Press Release - MECA, IASCA, and dBDRA Announce 2015 Finals
> 
> Alternatively, you can check MECA's home page:
> MECA > Home > New Responsive Home Page​
> 
> 
> *Spectators/Parking Info:*
> 
> From the website...
> 
> 
> 
> For parking, there's a parking deck across the street.
> VBC Directions and Parking information
> 
> Parking deck will cost $7/day according to the above link.
> You can try to park along the side of the VBCC. I was able to do that as a competitor last time finals was at the VBCC. This will be a YMMV kind of thing, though. Just be prepared to pay to park in case.​
> 
> 
> *Random Info:*
> 
> Demos:
> In my experience, demos are always welcome but keep in mind a lot of people have paid a lot of money to get to finals and may be less OK with someone beating on their system before being judged. So if someone declines a demo, don't get bratty. Just ask if you can come by again later. I know most people will be demo'ing their systems throughout the weekend. I'll do my best to leave my car door open or put a contact number if you want to call/text me for a demo.
> 
> If you go to the MECA page above, you'll see a layout posted for parking. That's pretty useful for seeking someone out who's car you want to listen to.
> 
> 
> Food:
> There'll be a concession stand open there. The food is actually pretty decent... typical concession type foods. If you want something else, you're going to have to drive a couple miles.
> 
> 
> Area:
> The VBCC area is super-safe. There's no real 'rough' part of town anywhere around there until you get near the Hospital district and even then, we aren't talking Marcy's projects.
> 
> 
> Hotels:
> There's an Embassy Suites physically attached to the VBCC. That's the best solution. But it's relatively expensive.
> There's a couple others nearby. Google is your friend.​




As far as parking goes, Huntsville is pretty small; the entire downtown is MAYBE 10 big city blocks. You can find a spot somewhere if you balk at the $7 parking for spectators. Weather is great here right now, and there is like he said there is no bad part of town. Being recently relocated here it cracks me up what the local try to call the "bad" part of town, but even that is nowhere near the arena.


----------



## Aldaa

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I think I might come out... I've never been to any kind of car audio comp/show before!


----------



## adriancp

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Best of luck to all of you competing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



OGJordan said:


> As far as parking goes, Huntsville is pretty small; the entire downtown is MAYBE 10 big city blocks. You can find a spot somewhere if you balk at the $7 parking for spectators. Weather is great here right now, and there is like he said there is no bad part of town. Being recently relocated here it cracks me up what the local try to call the "bad" part of town, but even that is nowhere near the arena.


another local! you coming to the show? if so, I'll try to keep an eye out for you. nice to have more locals in the hobby.


----------



## Aldaa

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Is there any area at the venue some of y'all will be meeting at beforehand? I'd really like to meet some forum members and maybe hear some cars


----------



## #1BigMike

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Good luck to everyone this weekend!


----------



## OGJordan

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



ErinH said:


> another local! you coming to the show? if so, I'll try to keep an eye out for you. nice to have more locals in the hobby.




Yes I'll be there early Saturday. Give me a shout if you see me. I'll be in an USO Car Club shirt, full tattoo sleeves.


----------



## OGJordan

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

....


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Well I'm here. You know how in office space when they move Milton to the basement?


----------



## Guest

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Best of luck to all competitors !


----------



## subterFUSE

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



benny z said:


> Well I'm here. You know how in office space when they move Milton to the basement?



Excuse me, but I believe that you have my stapler.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



benny z said:


> Well I'm here. You know how in office space when they move Milton to the basement?


Oil leakers go to the basement. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Guest

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Any results just yet


----------



## tnaudio

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Show was super fun. Congrats to all for a great show.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

In for results.


----------



## KP

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*








[/URL][/IMG]

Zapco rocked it! Highest two scores in MECA! 1/10th of a point difference!


----------



## xxx_busa

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

now if that isn't a sight to behold, congrats are in order !!!


----------



## win1

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Kool what were the scores?


----------



## Darth SQ

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



KP said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Zapco rocked it! Highest two scores in MECA! 1/10th of a point difference!


So proud of you two!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## eling23

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

cant think of two other people who are more deserving and giving to this
hobby than you two! congrats and have a safe trip back!


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Congrats Kirk on the win. Congrats Richard and Linda on your awesome results. Crashing as soon I get checked in


----------



## Babs

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



KP said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Zapco rocked it! Highest two scores in MECA! 1/10th of a point difference!


Wow! Congrats!


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I was just happy to be there. Ended up winning first in amateur for the 3x IASCA event. Also met a lot of cool people and was honored to be handed a Team Hybrids shirt and asked to wear it. Happy to help represent the speaker brand I have been a customer of for so many years.


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Much thanks to all the people who attended and supported this event also thank you to Steve, moe and Kim for putting these together year after year- thank you to my fellow Iasca judges for doing a great job- and also the meca support staff!

Thanks for the chance to judge your cars and to all those who gave demos!


----------



## #1BigMike

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Congrats to everyone! Please post lots of pics  so wish I could have made it. Maybe next year who knows!


----------



## BigAl205

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I thought I took more pictures than this https://www.dropbox.com/sh/kvg32qhmhepehe0/AAAlVsEmf-EATcbm17JrOOTia?dl=0


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Man I had a whole lotttttt of fun this past weekend!!!! This an event that I have always wanted to go to... BIG thanks to Southsyde for recommending and pushing me to go!!! Another shout to SteveHead OMG my truck will never be the same. To my CS peeps Nick, Matt, Harold, Ron, Hester, and Chris!!! To many other names to mention John, Erin, etc... NICE to meet you guys hopefully see yall in the near future.....


----------



## BowDown

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Had a great time this year. Hope to see you all next year.

Here's the IASCA 3x Results:
Saturday, October 17, 2015 Von Braun Center TKE [SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC | Bass Boxing | IDBL]


IASCA INAC Results:
Saturday, October 17, 2015 INAC [SQC | IQC | RTA-SPL | TC]


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

MECA SQ Results:


*Stock*

Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Marsha Beeler TN ST6 76 
2 Geoff Schneider OH Clearly Louder 73.21 
3 Bobby Tousignant TN KKW/Linear Power 73.2 
4 Cory Bradley IN 69.6 

*Street*

Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Bill Gunsallus PA 79.3 
2 Anthony Rodriques IL 76.9 
3 Kyle Ragsdale TN Audio X/ST6 76.7 
4 Tony Horton PA Clearly Louder 76.4 
5 Joseph Davis OH Clearly Louder/Epsilon 72 
6 Eric Frey IL 71.9 
7 Judson McArtor OH Clearly Louder 71.8 

*Modified Street*

Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Kevin Keen TN Audio X/MSE/ST6/JL Audio 80.7 
2 Michael Myers TN ST6 79.8 
3 Jeremy Daniels FL Octave Audio 78.1 
4 Leonardo Leal Guerrero MX 78 
5 Mike Flanagan MS  Linear Power 76.3 
6 David Stockdale OH Clearly Louder 75.7 
7 Juan Maldonado MX 74.7 
8 Bob Johann IL MSE/JL Audio 71.5 

*Modified*

Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Tim Smith TN Audio X 83.9 
2 John Kiser FL Octave Audio 81.9 
3 Robert Corwin OH Audio Specialists 80.5 
4 John Neal MS Linear Power 78.6 
5 Herman Smith MS Linear Power 78.4 
6 John Ridenour MD Fresh Design Pro's 78.3 
7 Larry Ng CA Audio Xperts 78 
8 Matthew Rivera TX 77.8 
9 Charles Haley TN High Voltage/ST6/Sundown 76.5 
10 Roberto Gonzales FL Octave Audio 76.2 
11 Dave Clews PA 12 Volt Dave's 69.9 

*Modex*

Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Kirk Proffitt AL Audio X/XS Power/Zapco 85 
2 Richard Papasin CA WCA/XS Power/Zapco 84.9 
3 Matt Hall CO 82.7 
4 Stephen Weigner PA JL Audio/Hybrid Audio 81.6 
5 Michael Maddy KY ST6 81.5 
6 Chad Bui TX 80.5 
7 Paul Davoren AL ST6 78.8 
8 Robert McIntosh OK MSE/JL Audio 75.2 
9 Ron Baker PA 67.25 

*Extreme*

Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Scott Welch CA Audio Xperts 83 
2 Davy Hay AL 81.7 
3 Kelly Wilson TN ST6 80.5 
4 Linda Kobayashi CA WCA/XS Power/Zapco 80.25 
5 Steven Hester TX 79.2 
6 Ignacio Torres Mendez MX DB Drive 74.2 

*Master*

Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Mark Eldridge OK MSE/JL Audio 83.75 
2 Brian Mitchell CA Liquid Trends 82.3 
3 Mike Allen TN Audio Specialists 79.8 
4 Ray Rayfield MS Linear Power 79


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Had a blast!

Congrats to my friend Bill Gunsallus- the new World Champion in Meca Street division!!!


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Here are my pics:

https://themacs.smugmug.com/Finals-2015/


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



captainobvious said:


> Had a blast!
> 
> Congrats to my friend Bill Gunsallus- the new World Champion in Meca Street division!!!


He's done a great job this season!


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



captainobvious said:


> Had a blast!
> 
> Congrats to my friend Bill Gunsallus- the new World Champion in Meca Street division!!!


It was awesome meeting you Bill! Congrats on your win!


----------



## benny z

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I wish I had gotten to listen to Bill's car. I didn't spend much time in the actual venue listening to cars except in the mornings. It was pointless to listen once the spl started up in there. Tried to squeeze in as many listening sessions as possible, but there was so much to do. I regret not hearing his car!


----------



## chefhow

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

The truck has been so on point all season.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I took several photos - and some are duplicates of what others have already posted - and I'm going to post them here (hope that is fine with you all....don't have a separate site I can link to). *If anyone does quote this post - please remove the photos from your quote.*

Ben's (sadly, no Hulk costume this year)























































Kirk's




























Tim's





































Nate's














































Marsh



















Scott's




























Mark's










What it is all about



















Steve's










Bill's 




























Linda's










Richard's










Random Install shots



























































































Still love these decks  




























Special Treat......set of drivers from Robert's Designs. Beautiful sounding drivers!


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Some judging out back



















PITA to install something in this one, but Wow...would be a nice one to drive to the show


----------



## GLN305

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Here's a link to my Photobucket folder of the Finals.

2015 World Finals by Glenn Littrell | Photobucket


----------



## rayray881

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Some really great pics and installs! Looked like a small turnout for a Finals comp, but I could be wrong.


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



rayray881 said:


> Some really great pics and installs! Looked like a small turnout for a Finals comp, but I could be wrong.


there were about 50 iasca and roughly the same meca. many did both, but some didn't. so maybe 60 competitors total, give or take a few


----------



## rton20s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



pocket5s said:


> there were about 50 iasca and roughly the same meca. many did both, but some didn't. so maybe 60 competitors total, give or take a few


I stand corrected. Apparently at World Finals, the top 5 cars podium rather than the top 3. In that case, only Stock and Master had a guaranteed podium finish in SQL. (Not including the specialty type classes like SQ2, Install, etc.)


----------



## #1BigMike

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Did anyone get a chance to listen to the GS Lexus (Brax) system? That trunk he had done looked soo sexy from @GLN305 photo bucket link!


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

I have to say that isn't how I envisioned the drivers being angled in Ben's car.


----------



## bertholomey

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



thehatedguy said:


> I have to say that isn't how I envisioned the drivers being angled in Ben's car.



It was very cool - I had no idea what drivers or where until after the demo (would be great if every demo could be like that). Then Ben turned on the lights......then he had me listen from the passenger side.....stellar!


----------



## probillygun

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



bertholomey said:


> It was awesome meeting you Bill! Congrats on your win!


Thanks you so much Steve n Jason for your time and friendship over the whole weekend!

I had so much fun hangin' with both of you and listening to so many stellar SQ vehicles. But the time went soooo fast and I missed seeing and hearing several vehicles, seems like it should be 3 days? or at least get SQ judging started Friday sometime?

I hope they decide to have it at Von Braun center again next year too. Loved the venue their and Huntsville is a very beautiful city!


----------



## probillygun

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



chefhow said:


> The truck has been so on point all season.


Thanks Howard!

I enjoyed our regular season event SQ chats this year, and look forward to more next year!


----------



## probillygun

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



bertholomey said:


> It was very cool - I had no idea what drivers or where until after the demo (would be great if every demo could be like that). Then Ben turned on the lights......then he had me listen from the passenger side.....stellar!


I seen 2 JL C5 5.25"s on each side up front...was that the only midbass drivers up front?


----------



## turbo5upra

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Oh... Hello bill! Lol


----------



## audiophile25

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Great photos guys! I had a lot of fun. got to catch up with old friends and meet many new ones. Thank you to everyone that let me listen to their car.


----------



## JayinMI

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

The lights were on when I listened to Ben's car, and that whole dash build gives me ideas for my truck. lol. 

I liked the venue better than last year, but TN had the advantage of having a separate building for SPL.

Somewhere I thought I saw they were going to have the option of judging SQ starting Friday night, but I guess they didn't do it. Seems like it would be a good idea for next year.

Loved that the hotel was attached. 

Also, Jason...I took a very similar picture of your car sitting outside. lol

Jay


----------



## adriancp

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Well I wanted to throw my 2 cents in on this. First off, this was the first Finals I've attended since 2000 I believe. It was awesome how friendly and welcoming everyone was. I got to listen to a ton of systems and I appreciate everyone that took time out of their busy routine to allow me to do that. There was a huge sense of camaraderie amongst all the competitors that I got to meet and talk with. The cars looked awesome and sounded amazing. Very glad I got to meet so many new people and learn from obviously some of the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



rton20s said:


> I stand corrected. Apparently at World Finals, the top 5 cars podium rather than the top 3. In that case, only Stock and Master had a guaranteed podium finish in SQL. (Not including the specialty type classes like SQ2, Install, etc.)



Meca podiums top 5 and iasca top 3. Iasca voted this year to allow cars to do both two seat and one seat so there was crossover there as well. 

Not many do master as the rules are the same as extreme, anything goes. The only differentiator is being s manufacturer rep or such forces master. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*



thehatedguy said:


> I have to say that isn't how I envisioned the drivers being angled in Ben's car.



That's where the steered array comes in. But yes it is quite different than one would expect. they are basically pointed at the knees of the opposite seat. Their install height is about the knee location as well. Tweeters are in the pillar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Here is a link to a slideshow of my pics from the weekend. There are quite a few! Also a couple of the war veterans memorial a few blocks away which was very impressive.

Finals 2015 Hunstville AL Slideshow by soesnake | Photobucket



enjoy.


----------



## BlackHHR

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

You did take quite a few pictures!!


----------



## #1BigMike

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Once again congrats to everyone and thanks for the pics!


----------



## hiramgarza

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Sq Team Mexico present in Huntsville Alabama


----------



## SteveH!

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

beautiful car and install hiram!


----------



## tnaudio

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

This car was really nice

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KP

*Re: MECA, IASCA, & dBDRA Announce the 3rd Annual Unified Finals Car Audio Championshi*

Nice meeting all three of you at Finals.

KP

(Grey Zapco Acura you all listened to)


----------

